
Germans fall out of love with wind power - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/d8b9b0bc-04a6-11ea-a984-fbbacad9e7dd
======
chewz
> Growing opposition and lack of land spark collapse in construction of new
> turbines

> “For the fight against climate change, this is a catastrophe,” said Patrick
> Graichen, the director of Agora Energiewende, a think-tank in Berlin. “If we
> want to reach the 65 per cent renewables target we need at least 4GW of new
> onshore wind capacity every year. This year we will probably not even manage
> 1GW.”

> The problem was two-fold, he said: “The federal states have not made
> available enough areas for new wind turbines, and those that are available
> are fought tooth and nail by local campaigners.”

